# What's the best way to practice E/M coding



## Bernadette10 (Mar 30, 2014)

I recently passed the CPC exam and would like to practice more E/M coding before taking tests for employers.  Is there a way to do this?  Do most places use 1995 or 1997 guidelines or both?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd go into transcription websites like https://sites.google.com/site/medic...note-medical-transcription-transcribed-sample

to get sample notes.  As far as 95 and 97 guidelines, it depends on the specialty, the preference of the organization and also how their EHR is set up (if they use one). Print both guidelines and review them.  Go to your CMS contractor and obtain the local E&M guidance, because they usually provide an audit tool.  

Remember that E&M auditing isn't entirely about counting the bullets. It's about understanding the nature of the presenting problem, and abstracting the dictated note to determine level of service based on that which is documented as medically necessary.  

The AAPC has a CEMC study guide that would be helpful to review.  Also, check Amazon.com for books on Evaluation and Management.  Most of these guides are very helpful and give you the information that is not found on the auditing tools or in the CMS guidelines.


----------



## Bernadette10 (Apr 1, 2014)

*thanks*

Thank you!


----------



## clentz (Apr 4, 2014)

*Training Webinars or Seminars*

Pam,
 I have started coding for Pain Management and would like to brush up on my E/M coding.  Do you know of any training Webinars or Seminars to help with E/M Coding?

 Thanks You!

Carlin Lentz,CPC
_Coder/ Billing Specialist _
_KAM Administrator_
*AllCare Clinical Associates*


----------



## LoriCox (Apr 4, 2014)

*Webinars*



clentz said:


> Pam,
> I have started coding for Pain Management and would like to brush up on my E/M coding.  Do you know of any training Webinars or Seminars to help with E/M Coding?
> 
> Thanks You!
> ...



I can tell you that Novitas (our MAC) has fantastic webinars on E&M and their audit tool. They do them once per week, its a 4 part series. Their audit tool (they call it the score sheet) and the webinars are available at www.novitas-solutions.com and they are free.


----------

